# Maggie Booths



## marinemec2004 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone got any info. or photos of the " Maggie Booth" line from Liverpool?
I believe my dad ran away to sea on one of M.Bvessels.
I vaguely remember him saying that they ran up the Amazon.
My Dad is long since gone from this earth, and I would like to trace his seagoing career.
Best place to start? Liverpool Maritime museum -perhaps or maybe Cardiff Seaman's records?
All I have is his name ( Arthur Loius Halsall) and that he sailed with Maggie Booths -not much really.
Any help or advise would be most welcome ....
Cheers Shipmates!
Roy Halsall ( UK 063464)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

marinemec2004 said:


> Anyone got any info. or photos of the " Maggie Booth" line from Liverpool?
> I believe my dad ran away to sea on one of M.Bvessels.
> I vaguely remember him saying that they ran up the Amazon.
> My Dad is long since gone from this earth, and I would like to trace his seagoing career.
> ...


Try these, www.bluestarline.org http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/booth.shtml (for ships)


----------

